# Anatomy question



## Tyler21 (Feb 7, 2015)

What is considered the fuel filter of the body? Spleen, kidneys, or liver


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 7, 2015)

1. We don't do homework questions.

2. Since all three of those clean the blood in their own specific ways, the question is rather nonsensical.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 7, 2015)

Huh. It's right there on page 337 of Guyton.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 7, 2015)

What is the function of a filter?

What is the function of the spleen?

What is the function of the liver?

What is the function of the kidney?

What is the function of homework assignments?

See where I am going with this?


----------



## cprted (Feb 7, 2015)

Please tell me this fuel filter analogy is from grade 11 biology or something, not out of a program training you for this profession ...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 7, 2015)

It's the same way EMT (and some paramedic) programs teach "shock is either a problem with the pump, the pipes or the amount of fluid"

Oy vey.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 7, 2015)

cprted said:


> Please tell me this fuel filter analogy is from grade 11 biology or something, not out of a program training you for this profession ...



You do know this is an EMS forum right?  There was a time when all of us didn't know what blood does and didn't know the difference between a pancreas and gall bladder.  

Besides, as far as metaphors go, "fuel filter" is not too bad for one of these organs...as long as you remember that every single one of these organs does more than filter the bodies fuel


----------



## cprted (Feb 7, 2015)

beano said:


> You do know this is an EMS forum right?  There was a time when all of us didn't know what blood does and didn't know the difference between a pancreas and gall bladder.
> 
> Besides, as far as metaphors go, "fuel filter" is not too bad for one of these organs...as long as you remember that every single one of these organs does more than filter the bodies fuel


Absolutely, but actually having a homework/quiz/whatever question asking, "which organ is the fuel filter," strikes me as childish and unprofessional.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 7, 2015)

cprted said:


> Absolutely, but actually having a homework/quiz/whatever question asking, "which organ is the fuel filter," strikes me as childish and unprofessional.



absolutely. dumb question.


----------



## Tyler21 (Feb 7, 2015)

It isn't a dumb question.. That is a question that was on my homework and I couldn't find it until eventually going with the liver which turned out to be correct. Not my fault that the people making the test decided to word it that way.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 7, 2015)

Well, it is a poorly worded question, but the big take away is, we won't do your homework for you. If you ask a question about a topic that you're having trouble with, we'll usually be able to point you in the right direction to help you figure it out on your own. (Because, learning...)

But, simply posting a question from your homework and expecting an answer ain't ever gonna happen.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 7, 2015)

Tyler21 said:


> It isn't a dumb question.. That is a question that was on my homework and I couldn't find it until eventually going with the liver which turned out to be correct. Not my fault that the people making the test decided to word it that way.


 

Just because it was a real homework question doesn't mean it isn't a dumb question. Also, from a pure mechanical perspective, the kidneys (bowman's capsule) and spleen (lymph being pushed through and filtered for antigens) is much closer to a fuel filter than the liver.


----------



## Tyler21 (Feb 7, 2015)

That's why I posted it, because each one of them filter and I couldn't determine which one it was based on the wording "fuel filter". I agree it is a dumb question on there part.


----------



## Brandon O (Feb 7, 2015)

Is this for combined EMT/mechanic school?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 7, 2015)

Tyler21 said:


> It isn't a dumb question.. That is a question that was on my homework and I couldn't find it until eventually going with the liver which turned out to be correct. Not my fault that the people making the test decided to word it that way.



No one said anything was your fault.  But don't come here looking for us to do your homework for you.  Historically we are very leery of that.  If you want to discuss something or have a legit question we can be very helpful, but we can tell when you are just looking for the right answer.

It is a dumb question because each of those organs acts as "filter".  The spleen is major component of the lymphatic system, "filtering" out various crud from not only lymphatics but old blood products as well.  Probably the closest to a pure "filter" (if I was forced to choose).  The kidney are, probably, on a day-today-basis, the most important "filter" in your body.  Initially filtering out all kinds of crap and then selectively reabsorbing anything that maybe shouldn't be expelled from the body.  Of the 3 I would say the liver fits the analogy the worst.  The function of the liver is more about protein synthesis and metabolism of various biochemicals.  Maybe it "filters" nutrient-soaked blood coming from the GI system, but it all it does is change things from one form to another and then releases it back into the blood stream.  In that sense its more of a chemical factory than a fuel filter.

Also, remember that each of these organs have other functions as well.


----------



## Tyler21 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## pcbguy (Feb 8, 2015)

Tyler21 said:


> What is considered the fuel filter of the body? Spleen, kidneys, or liver



Depends on what you are considering "fuel".


----------



## Rin (Feb 8, 2015)

Brandon O said:


> Is this for combined EMT/mechanic school?



That's why they call us Technicians :'(


----------



## redundantbassist (Feb 9, 2015)

I believe that this question perfectly reflects why EMS is looked down upon by the healthcare field.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 10, 2015)

The fact you have had a physicians assistant answering this question is cringeworthy, it is like trying to hammer a nail into a piece of wood using artillery fire.

In future don't use internet forums to answer homework questions and save you actually learning WHY the answer is what it is- and that applies to any career field unless you know the person's credentials and experience personally that posts.

If you TRULY want to expand your knowledge then youtube 'renin angiotensin aldosterone system' and the likes.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 10, 2015)

I wonder why the blood brain barrier wasn't included in this list? Pure filter action right there.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 10, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> The fact you have had a physicians assistant answering this question is cringeworthy, it is like trying to hammer a nail into a piece of wood using artillery fire.
> 
> In future don't use internet forums to answer homework questions and save you actually learning WHY the answer is what it is- and that applies to any career field unless you know the person's credentials and experience personally that posts.
> 
> If you TRULY want to expand your knowledge then youtube 'renin angiotensin aldosterone system' and the likes.



Youtube Dr Najeeb for an amazing explanation of kidney function.  So many things are regulated by the kidney it really is an amazing organ.  Once you understand the physiology of the nephron it becomes clear how a lot of drugs that we encounter work and why we see the adverse reactions to them as well.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 10, 2015)

Najeeb's stuff is good but always takes me 10minutes to get used to his accent again lol


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 10, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> Najeeb's stuff is good but always takes me 10minutes to get used to his accent again lol


And he goes sooo slow


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 10, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> In future don't use internet forums to answer homework questions and save you actually learning WHY the answer is what it is- and that applies to any career field unless you know the person's credentials and experience personally that posts.


I _partially_ disagree with this.

Yes, be careful of the information you are told, whether the source is a member here, Wikipedia, or WebMD. 
Use multiple sources to fact check the information.
If you post a question here, and three or four members have the same answer, you can pretty much bet the answer is correct. (Waits for someone to pick that reply apart.  )

I will say this, and I'm currently drafting a thread related to this)...
It's all about how you post a question. And by you, I'm no singling out the OP.

Don't just post a question. Post the question, and tell us what you think the answer is and why. Or, show us that you've done some of the leg work yourself by giving us sources. 

Discussion forums, especially ours, are a great resource to find the answers to questions. But as mentioned in the first response, don't expect us to do your homework for you.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Feb 10, 2015)

Personally I will single out the OP- majority of his posts are based on pure laziness rather then him doing any actual research himself. I'm just waiting for his next post to be 'who here can give me a job'.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Feb 11, 2015)

Some of you guys are frigging [mean people]. He asked a question, hoping to get help, and you piled on with [cow excrement]. There was plenty of times in my A&P class where I was using Google and friends to help out. There were plenty of times, despite my EXTENSIVE A&P background where the question wasn't as simple as it seemed.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Feb 11, 2015)

beano said:


> No one said anything was your fault.  But don't come here looking for us to do your homework for you.  Historically we are very leery of that.  If you want to discuss something or have a legit question we can be very helpful, but we can tell when you are just looking for the right answer.
> 
> It is a dumb question because each of those organs acts as "filter".  The spleen is major component of the lymphatic system, "filtering" out various crud from not only lymphatics but old blood products as well.  Probably the closest to a pure "filter" (if I was forced to choose).  The kidney are, probably, on a day-today-basis, the most important "filter" in your body.  Initially filtering out all kinds of crap and then selectively reabsorbing anything that maybe shouldn't be expelled from the body.  Of the 3 I would say the liver fits the analogy the worst.  The function of the liver is more about protein synthesis and metabolism of various biochemicals.  Maybe it "filters" nutrient-soaked blood coming from the GI system, but it all it does is change things from one form to another and then releases it back into the blood stream.  In that sense its more of a chemical factory than a fuel filter.
> 
> Also, remember that each of these organs have other functions as well.


If it is a dumb question, then the instructor is the one asking the dumb question, not the OP. I've had a lot of poorly worded questions in class that the instructor pulled from the test bank provided by the textbook. He admitted that the writer of the textbook was out in left field. And by the way, my instructor is an MD and PhD in Microbiology.


----------



## redundantbassist (Feb 12, 2015)

MackTheKnife said:


> Some of you guys are frigging a$$holes. He asked a question, hoping to get help, and you piled on with bull$hit. There was plenty of times in my A&P class where I was using Google and friends to help out. There were plenty of times, despite my EXTENSIVE A&P background where the question wasn't as simple as it seemed.


I respectfully disagree. The majority people who replied here were not attacking the OP, they were criticizing the homework question.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 12, 2015)

MackTheKnife said:


> Some of you guys are frigging a$$holes. He asked a question, hoping to get help, and you piled on with bull$hit. There was plenty of times in my A&P class where I was using Google and friends to help out. There were plenty of times, despite my EXTENSIVE A&P background where the question wasn't as simple as it seemed.


In the OP it seemed as if zero effort was done to find the answer. If someone just asks a homework question and it seems like they have done zero work, they will get called out.


----------



## AnswerMan (Sep 14, 2022)

Tyler21 said:


> What is considered the fuel filter of the body? Spleen, kidneys, or liver


The liver is the fuel filter and the Kidneys are the oil filters


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 14, 2022)

Seven year old thread…


----------

